# R.I.P. Smitty Werben Jager Man Jensen



## fristi (Jun 26, 2011)

He was number #1


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 26, 2011)

EOF


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 26, 2011)

Hah. I always chuckled at that episode.


----------



## Raika (Jun 26, 2011)

No idea what the hell you people are talking about.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 26, 2011)

@Raika: It is an early episode of the TV show, "Spongebob Squarepants".


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 26, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

>


Demotivational fail.

This is how you do it.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 26, 2011)

shouldnt this be in EOF?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 27, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> shouldnt this be in EOF?


No, it should be front-paged.

Anything Spongebob deserves an 'Exception to Policy'.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 27, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> shouldnt this be in EOF?


And in my own Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen thread, at that, so we don't become overrun with Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen threads?


----------



## funem (Jun 27, 2011)

R.I.P.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS7mk-UtdjQ[/youtube]


----------



## Fudge (Jun 27, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 27, 2011)

He was number 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!oneoneoneoneone111!!!1111oneone111!!!!


----------



## Paarish (Jun 27, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was number 1 though

and remember licking door knobs is illegal on other planets.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 27, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> He was number 1 though
> 
> and remember licking door knobs is illegal on other planets.



Plus you'll never guess what i found in my sock last night.

He was no.1!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read this, this could keep you safe!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 27, 2011)

i don't get the licking doorknobs thing....


----------



## Ikki (Jun 27, 2011)

He will be missed.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> He will be missed.


But we all must remember that he was number 1


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder what he looked like when he was alive.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2011)

my leg!

[youtube]Ys-661oLevE[/youtube]


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 1, 2011)

He *was* No. 1

Rafael Nadal


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 1, 2011)

He is number one again.

RIP Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen


----------

